# Was sind eure gängigen Füllartikel?



## Deleted 471516 (21. Dezember 2020)

Hi, 

mich würde interessieren was ihr so gerne als Füllartikel (Um z.B. auf den Mindestpreis für kostenlosen Versand zu kommen) kauft. 

Grüße


----------



## Epic-Treter (21. Dezember 2020)

Olgato schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mich würde interessieren was ihr so gerne als Füllartikel (Um z.B. auf den Mindestpreis für kostenlosen Versand zu kommen) kauft.
> 
> Grüße



Ein Rahmen ist da immer sehr hilfreich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenMT (21. Dezember 2020)

Dinge die man immer braucht: Reiniger, Squirtlube, usw...


----------



## delphi1507 (21. Dezember 2020)

Epic-Treter schrieb:


> Ein Rahmen ist da immer sehr hilfreich


Gerade gesündigt 🤣


----------



## null-2wo (21. Dezember 2020)

kettenschlösser, bremsbeläge, handschuhe, pedale, reifen, schaltwerk, ne federgabel nebst laufradsatz, zwei-drei komplettbikes  scheiße schatz, es is schon wieder passiert. ich weiß auch nicht, wer das alles in den warenkorb gelegt hat  aber es war reduzierte aktionsware  und ist deshalb leider vom umtausch ausgeschlossen  und der versand war gratis


----------



## null-2wo (21. Dezember 2020)

kleine entscheidungshilfe:


----------



## DAKAY (2. Januar 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> kleine entscheidungshilfe:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1173378





MrMapei schrieb:


> Nobby Nic: beschde


----------



## fone (4. Januar 2021)

Dämpfer und Laufräder.


----------



## urban_overload (4. Januar 2021)

Verschleiß-/Kleinteile - Bremsbeläge, Bremsscheiben, Ketten, Schaltzüge, Mineralöl,...


----------



## karmakiller (4. Januar 2021)

Clif Bars


----------



## Deleted 524840 (4. Januar 2021)

Cleats, Pedale, Bremsenreiniger, Kettenöl...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScoMTB (19. Januar 2021)

Für mich sind folgende Artikel wesentlich:

Kleinwerkzeug
Ketten
Handschuhe
Lampen
Sonstige Bekleidungen
Plege-& Schmiermittel


----------



## Flo7 (19. Januar 2021)

vivianmax schrieb:


> Hallo! Weiß jemand, was ich zum Bergsteigen in meinem Rucksack haben sollte?



Falsches Forum erwischt?


----------



## delphi1507 (19. Januar 2021)

vivianmax schrieb:


> Hallo! Weiß jemand, was ich zum Bergsteigen in meinem Rucksack haben sollte?


Kommt ganz drauf an... 🤔. Tour Gelände Jahreszeit... Usw...


----------



## CHBD (19. Januar 2021)

Für x Euro Füllartikel bestellen, die man nicht wirklich braucht um 3,95€ Versandkosten zu sparen. 😀
Dann warte ich lieber bis ich den Mindestbestellwert zusammen habe.


----------



## delphi1507 (19. Januar 2021)

CHBD schrieb:


> Für x Euro Füllartikel bestellen, die man nicht wirklich braucht um 3,95€ Versandkosten zu sparen. 😀
> Dann warte ich lieber bis ich den Mindestbestellwert zusammen habe.


Je nach rad Anzahl macht es schon Sinn Mal 2-5 schaltzüge oder Beläge auf Reserve zu haben...


----------



## k0p3 (19. Januar 2021)

Für mich sind das Bremsbeläge, Züge, Socken, Werkzeuge, Tearoffs, Öle, Reiniger usw...



vivianmax schrieb:


> Hallo! Weiß jemand, was ich zum Bergsteigen in meinem Rucksack haben sollte?



Als Füllmaterial für den Rucksack beim Bergsteigen nehme ich immer ein Flachmann fürs Gipfelkreuz mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty-old-man (19. Januar 2021)

Ketten, Reifen, ggf. Werkzeug, Dichtmilch.....


Kommt immer drauf an. Wieviel noch aufzufüllen ist.

 "Relativ" sparen durch Versandkostenfreiheit kann durchaus "absolut" teuer sein.


----------



## seblubb (19. Januar 2021)

vivianmax schrieb:


> Hallo! Weiß jemand, was ich zum Bergsteigen in meinem Rucksack haben sollte?


Bier  


Als Polster Kühlakkus ☝️


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Januar 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> Bier


Das ist auch die Antwort auf die Frage nach dem Füllmaterial.


----------



## seblubb (19. Januar 2021)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Das ist auch die Antwort auf jede Frage


So ☝️


----------

